# Hormones and IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hormonesand%20ibs.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is a new/updated url for that article link:http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hormones_and_ibs.pdfHave to Acrobat.. but you can download it free here:http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.htmlBQ


----------

